# Flat Bars



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Im building up a cyclocross type bike, plan to run disc brakes and prolly 28 or 32mm tires

I am considering going with a flat bar, bike is mainly for commuting but also some chill road rides

anyone else have a similar setup? would love to hear feedback


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

If you look at the cyclocross forum, I do use my cross bike for commuting sometimes even though it has rack mounts that well has no racks on it. 

I bought Mud2's to race on but they're excellent commuter tires even on frost and wet roads and snow. Black ice... not so much. 

I'm really happy to have the cross bike since the clearance allows for studded tires, but I live in Ohio and seldom use them as opposed to when I used to live in Wisconsin. 

I don't have flat bars, since I got a good deal on the drop bar and rival group I put on it. Just be aware that if you plan to ride in the cold cold (eg: the teen's) that gears can get frozen due to windchill and slush that accumulates. It's also easier to shift aero levers/gripshift than rapidfire with gloves.

Cantis work fine, even for racing, so discs are very nice but always overkill, even for racing CX. I do have disc mounts and plan on building a custom Deep V/Chris King ISO set. After that's done I might even do some singletrack on it!


----------



## MaxCycles (Nov 24, 2009)

I think a CX bike with a flat bar makes a great commuter. Not what I currently ride, but I have had some experience with this set up. Mine was SS and I think it was probably the perfect commuter. Maybe consider some bar ends for an extra position. 

I've grown more fond of discs recently. I mainly like that they don't wear down the rims in any way. Rotors are cheaper and far easier to replace than rims. Not that you'll be replacing either frequently. Used to dislike discs especially because the only mechanical models that were worth using were BB5/7's. That's still true to some extent but I've been impressed with the cheap Tektro Novela's on my girlfriend's bike. Easy to adjust, decent power and reliable. Probably as good as BB5's IMO.


----------



## NUTT (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a set of Kenda SB8's in 700x35 that run on the small side. They measure a 32. They are okay for road riding but excellent on the commute. 

My bike is setup with drop bars & cantis but is my only road bike.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Personally, I don't understand the appeal of flat bars (or bullhorns), except aesthetically if you like them. Functionally, you can get the same hand position with a drop bar (add cross levers if you want to brake from the tops), but you have lots of other positions, too. 

Even on a flat commute, you can get headwind bits where getting earo in the drops is desirable. I commute on FG bikes with drop bars. I spend a lot of time on the bends and hoods, but it's really nice to have those hooks sometimes.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

I like flat bars in the city a lot but for road rides I want some sweep and a variety of hand positions.


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

m_s said:


> I like flat bars in the city a lot but for road rides I want some sweep and a variety of hand positions.


Hi, +1


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*Tried it..*

and went back to a drop bar, specifically the cowbell but set up with a no seat-bar drop. Flat bars are comfy but not very aerodynamic so youll pay not only riding into a head wind . Also installing the bar in a bike intended for a drop bar means the TT will be way short so climbing will be pretty bad. YMMV


----------



## seat_boy (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm lately trending away from drop bars. I find variations of flat bars to be more comfortable for me.

Salsa 17* bar + Ritchey ergo bar ends:









Upside down Mary + bar ends, I'm really liking this one:


----------

